# Uber navigation question.



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

So as of yesterday every time I get a ping and then hit navigate to get to the rider, it opens google map and takes forever to load. It wasn't integrated before, albeit shitty map it was much quicker for me. I was reading that you can go to settings and change this but when I go to setting all I get is "accessibility" tab to turn flashes on or off. Wth, I want it back to the old ways. Help


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Force quit and then restart your app. Also turn off and reboot your phone.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

I did, nothing changed


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

email support in your city then. each area has their own settings in the app.


----------



## TheMilkyWay (Oct 18, 2014)

Uber failed to tell you and me and the rest of the world that you are exactly right, under SETTINGS I only get Assessibilty too! The option for Google or Waze is only on Android!!! IPhone only has stinking Apple Maps BUT if you want to waste Riders time punching in destination address or voice it to Google, then have fun toggling back and forth.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

TheMilkyWay said:


> Uber failed to tell you and me and the rest of the world that you are exactly right, under SETTINGS I only get Assessibilty too! The option for Google or Waze is only on Android!!! IPhone only has stinking Apple Maps BUT if you want to waste Riders time punching in destination address or voice it to Google, then have fun toggling back and forth.


In Seattle, we have Goole Maps and Waze as extra options on iOS (iPhone).

Email your local Uber office. Each local has it's own options/settings.


----------



## TheMilkyWay (Oct 18, 2014)

I'm shocked Seattle, we do not have the option in Boston or shall I be even more specific and say my ATT iPhone 6 plus doesn't! I did try it on my second cell which is Android Samaung S5 and it gives the option. This has been a thorn in my side going back and forth with Uber on this matter. Thank you for telling me it's available in some locations though, I did think they were remiss in not specifying Android vs Ois.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

It's annoying that it pops up to another window and u have to toggle back and forth. Esp during pick up, and it's slow too. The integrated map is fine, I ise waze if the traffic is horrendous


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Android has always had these options across the platform. Seattle has been testing with iOS devices.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Main bug I see here is that my current location does not always transfer over into the navigation app, it often starts with California location.


----------



## TheMilkyWay (Oct 18, 2014)

Well Seattle Dex, someone should tell Boston Uber that we don't have it here yet although I think my last 2 notes to them will be sent to management and get some attention, I've been irate! Twice this week Apple Maps took me the long route making me feel so guilty to Riders that on BOTH occasions I noted Uber to recalculate their ride and charge them accordingly because they were clearly overcharged by he route stupid Apple took me!


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

You do know that you do not HAVE to follow the GPS route?


----------



## Caplan121 (Jun 15, 2015)

I am using an iPhone 5s and I believe I read somewhere in another thread that iPhone are now using Google Maps for navigation. Is this true? Also does it take traffic conditions into consideration or strictly shortest distance. I noticed today that it kept changing the route but I didn't know if that was because of traffic or not.


----------



## TheMilkyWay (Oct 18, 2014)

Yes Seattle Dex, I realize I don't need to use GPS but when I am not in my neck of the woods (more often than not) I need the GPS. Thanks 

BTW - I used my Android today just for shids n giggles and was able to choose Google or Waze ( I opted for Google ) and it was a breath of fresh air compared to Apple Maps where I DO NOT have an automatic "option" for Waze or Google but of course can flick back and forth (inconvenience) between Uber & map choice.


----------

